# microSD-Card als Backup-Medium? (vs HDD oder USB stick)



## Birnenmann (7. April 2016)

Hallo,

auch wenn immer alle von der SIcherheit von Flashspeichern reden, bin ich immer noch so altmodisch und vertraue Festplatten mehr, wenn es darum geht Sachen für länger aufzuheben. Mir ist es midnestens schon einmal vorgekommen, dass irgendeine Datei auf nem USB stick nach langer Zeit nicht mehr zu lesen war (ob das am stick oder evtl. daran lag, dass die Datei schon defekt gespeichert wurde, weiß ich nicht). Eine Crucial m4 SSD ist mir auch schonmal kaputt gegangen vom rumliegen und nicht nutzen. (Daten drauf, abgemeldet, ausgestöpselt, in den Schrank, nach nem Jahr wieder rausgeholt, ganze SSD nicht lesbar. Wurde dann auf Garantie ersetzt, was wohl bei dieser Serie öfters passiert zu sein scheint, schaute man sich damals die "ungeöffnet da Ersatz im Rahmen einer RMA"-Angebote an).

Nun frage ich zwar nicht für mich selbst, aber mich interessiert, ob es da irgendwleche Bedenken gibt.

*Nun zu dner Frage, ist es ok eine microSD-Card, die in einem Smartphone im Einsatz war (64GB) mit einem Adapter auf SD oder einem Card-Reader als Backup-"platte" zu benutzen, um darauf Bilder, Videos, MP3s zu sichern?* (Soll nicht ständig gelöscht und neu beschrieben werden).

Das soll in einer Backup-Strategie ein weiteres Glied sein, die Daten liegen zusätzlich nochmal auf einer HDD und teils auf einem Netbook.

Danke.


----------



## KonterSchock (7. April 2016)

Klar kannst du das machen, Kauf die eine gescheite Karte und keine aus dem Aldi oder lidle.

speicher seit Jahren auf CF/SD/MSD/USB/M2 und hatte bis jetzt 2 defekte Medion/tevion  MSD Karten, aber ansonsten? Läuft heute noch alles, hab die Defekten MSD mittlerweile durch sandisk ersetzt und mit denen hab ich keine Probleme. 

Beim usb Stick hatte ich noch nie Datenverlust, aber die Steck ich in der Woche schon mal kurz am pc an.

altmodisch? Ne hab selbst noch 4 externe Platten am laufen bei der ssd genieße ich eigentlich nur den boost, und das schnelle Arbeiten am pc als Datengrab nutze ich hdds, und wie gesagt die Karten, je nach peorität.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. April 2016)

Grundsätzlich kannst du auf jedem Datenträger Daten für längere Zeit speichern, aber eigentlich sind SD-Karten nicht dafür gemacht. 
Ich würde dir eher eine kleine externe Festplatte empfehlen, evtl. findest du hier im Marktplatz etwas passendes. Sonst kannst du dort einen Suchethread erstellen.

Empfehle dir noch diese Liste von Wikipedia, hier siehst du die Lebensdauer vieler Datenträger.


----------



## Birnenmann (8. April 2016)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> Klar kannst du das machen, Kauf die eine gescheite Karte und keine aus dem Aldi oder lidle.


Ne, das sowieso nicht. Würde ich selber nicht kaufen und sie meinte, es wäre ne teure gewesen, weshalb ich annehm es ist der übliche Sandisk / Samsung Kram. Wobei es da ja auch noch Unterschiede in den Serien gibt. Bei der Samsung Evo kommen wohl aktuell viele neg. Bewertungen dazu (wurde in einem mydealz-Thread erwähnt, habe ich nicht selbst überprüft). Die scheinen ein temporäres Qualitätsproblem zu haben, oder da werden jetzt über Amazon genauso wie bei den Festplatten refurbished als neu verkauft.

Meiner Schwester habe ich damals ne Samsung Pro micro SD geschenkt, weil die ihre Smartphones gerne mal badet.  (die hatte der vergleichbaren Sandisk die Garantiezeit, verschiedene Schutzfeatures und zu dem Zeitpunkt auch den Preis voraus.)


KonterSchock schrieb:


> speicher seit Jahren auf CF/SD/MSD/USB/M2 und hatte bis jetzt 2 defekte Medion/tevion  MSD Karten, aber ansonsten? Läuft heute noch alles, hab die Defekten MSD mittlerweile durch sandisk ersetzt und mit denen hab ich keine Probleme.
> 
> Beim usb Stick hatte ich noch nie Datenverlust, aber die Steck ich in der Woche schon mal kurz am pc an.
> 
> altmodisch? Ne hab selbst noch 4 externe Platten am laufen bei der ssd genieße ich eigentlich nur den boost, und das schnelle Arbeiten am pc als Datengrab nutze ich hdds, und wie gesagt die Karten, je nach peorität.


Ja, die SSD kam auch nur in den "Genuss" als Datengrab genutzt zu werden, da ich diese von einem anderen Vorhaben übrig hatte. Ansonsten finde ich es eigentlich auch etwas "obszön" als Datengrab SSDs zu kaufen, dann hat man vielleicht zu viel Geld (naja, gut, je nachdem welche Mengen man speichert  )


Gamer090 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich kannst du auf jedem Datenträger Daten für längere Zeit speichern, aber eigentlich sind SD-Karten nicht dafür gemacht.
> Ich würde dir eher eine kleine externe Festplatte empfehlen, evtl.* findest du hier im Marktplatz etwas passendes*. Sonst kannst du dort einen Suchethread erstellen.
> 
> Empfehle dir noch diese Liste von Wikipedia, hier siehst du die Lebensdauer vieler Datenträger.


Jo, wäre auch ne Idee, für die Festplatte, die sie sich sowieso holen wollte/sollte. Das Problem ist, ne Freundin von mir, hat ihr Android-Phone geschrottet, sie hat dann das alte iPhone ihres Freundes bekommen, jetzt ist ne 64GB microSD-Karte übrig. Jetzt hat sie aber gleichzeitig auch festgestellt, dass sie mal ein Backup anlegen müsste (von der SD und vom internen Speicher ihres Netbooks) und will sich ne Festplatte zulegen. Da sie kaum Geld hat, kam ich auf die Idee, dass sie die SD-Karte als zusätzliches Backup weiterverwenden könnte.
Wenn du sagst, dazu sind SD-Karten eigentlich nicht gedacht, dann ist es vielleicht doch nicht so ne gue Idee.

Bezüglich Wikipedia. Ich frag mich, wie da die Ausfall wahrscheinlichkeit in den ersten drei Jahren im Vergleich ist. 10-30Jahre ist ja ne ganz schöne Spanne.  (Aber kann ich ja googlen).


----------

